# Derby Hippodrome Revisit.



## johno23 (Mar 3, 2008)

Following on from our recent visit to Derby Hippodrome,myself,Ashless,Drama Queen and Timewarp had a revisit.

There has been quite a lot of activity in a few days,workmen have moved in 
with equipment to remove the remainder of the asbestos and certainly seem
a bit more professional than the last lot.Work is apparently underway to actually redress the balance and hopefully improve the old place.

Pikey activity has also increased as we noticed recent damage,the most serious being that we had to wade through two foot of freezing cold water in the substage void to achieve our objective.The morons have completely ripped out the lead piping from the incoming two inch main and left high pressure mains water cascading in.We managed to stem the flow somewhat but not completely (reported to water company).lol:

A complete comedy moment happened when we came across two "alleged" squatters in the backstage area.The look of complete terror on their faces when they came around a corner and were confronted by four urbexing commandos in safety helmets,masks and festooned with enough lights and cameras to cover Wembley stadium.However they were quite amenable but soon scarpered into the abyss at a great rate of knots 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cbfb7d2a9a9.jpg]




[/lb] 
No post is complete without the retro bogs shot.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cbfb80dc154.jpg]



[/lb] 
Some of the original 1914 artwork,rescued.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cbfcbb5af4a.jpg]



[/lb] 
International pigeon urbexing. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cbfcb75079e.jpg]



[/lb] 
Johno`s good deed of the day,rescue of trapped pigeon.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc004945b49.jpg]



[/lb] 
We could have done with a pint after that.shame it was closed [.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc04acd5a03.jpg]



[/lb] 
Last orders for the old place 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc033558409.jpg]



[/lb] 
Original dry rising main.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc02859c5c2.jpg]



[/lb] 
We had access all areas pass,so didnt need to pay
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc056252982.jpg]



[/lb] 
Rancid,pigeon HQ,Johno was quite ill in here,Hell did it stinklol:
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc01d108d6e.jpg]



[/lb] 
We did not win anything in 3 hours,SWINDLE 
:[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc010338d3d.jpg]



[/lb] 
The professional handiwork of Tossers.com 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc01d47c0f7.jpg]



[/lb] 
Original surviving features.


----------



## MD (Mar 3, 2008)

looked a nice place in it day
nice pics too


----------



## mineme (Mar 3, 2008)

once again great pics I've never been to the hippo but boy it did look nice in its day what a shame its in such a sorry state now. obviously the new owner doesnt give a dam about it or he would have secured it properly to stop those dosers getting in..........


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

Great to see some more pics of this excellent place, Johno. Love the plasterwork festoons. And well done for heading the International Pigeon Rescue.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2008)

I really do love that plasterwork, and those cherubs. Would love to see pics of it in it's heyday. i bet it looked magnificent. 

Shame on the owner not taking care of it and securing it properly. :icon_evil

Cheers again, some amazing pics of a once beautiful building.

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics John, Love that 1914 detailing, I really hope it doesn't all end up in a skip


----------



## mineme (Mar 21, 2008)

just thought id say looking at your pics and the ones in the derby Ev tell it douse look a mess now and its going to need allot of money spending on the place to get it sorted out!. if you go to this is derby shire web site there are some more pics there.


----------

